# DC DoubleRun Cole Bier



## tuffdawg (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the priviledge knowing this wonderful dog.  He is only the 8th German Shorthair in the history of the breed to have become a Dual National Champion. 

Here is cole............

DC DoubleRun Cole Bier









And a friend of mine purchased this little guy "gus" from JuliaH, marc met cole today for the first time...... We could not resist a father son shot.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## JasonF (Nov 5, 2008)

Those father and son shots are awesome TD!!


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 6, 2008)

Tuff,

Beautiful pics!!! But Cole has a NEW Title   

NFC DC Doublerun Cole Bier. Got that from being the 8th GSP in the history of the breed to win as a Field Champion and Show Champion...hence DC and the 2008 National Field Championship which added the NFC     

Julia


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 6, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Tuff,
> 
> Beautiful pics!!! But Cole has a NEW Title
> 
> ...



Oops. Well, thats what I get for trying to tell about a dog worth more than me.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2008)

Fine looking dog and the father - son shots are too cool.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures. I like the colors and patterns on these two dogs as well.


----------

